

PostgreSQL Hardware Performance Tuning (2010) - mutor
http://momjian.us/main/writings/pgsql/hw_performance/

======
perlgeek
I wondered what year that was from (it discusses IDE vs. SCSI drives), and a
comment in the HTML says "Converted with LaTeX2HTML 2008 (1.71)"

~~~
jvoorhis
Interesting, but dated, deep dive. There is also no mention of NUMA, and SSDs
certainly must have been rare.

~~~
wiredfool
They've changed around the buffer cache as well, so it's not nearly the issue
that it used to be.

Also, main memory in Megabytes. In a db server. How Quaint.

